# Online Course - iphotographycourse



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Has anyone done this? It appears to be £400 RRP but my dad got it for £50 on groupon and said it was brilliant. 

I would be interested to hear if anyone else has done it. I've just enrolled for £50 via Groupon myself. 

I think the general idea is that they have a virtual version of a DSLR online and you play about with the manual modes, it then points out what's wrong with your (virtual) photos and how to improve them.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd be interested in this. Is this offer still available?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I think it's on all day on groupon for £50 if you have a quick look... you can pay £400 if it's not on groupon!

Check out www.iphotographycourse.com

There's a description and intro videos.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, I cant find it on groupon. Does groupon have a search facility as ive only recently joined?

EDIT - cancel that, ive found it


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/glasgow/digitalmasterclass/15020284


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks,

Ive just done a search on talkphotography forum and it gets some good reviews from folk who have completed it. Though some do say that you could learn the same via internet/youtube/books. Its a series of modules that require you to answer questions correctly before moving onto the next module. You can submit some of your work to the course admin if you choose. 

Seems it appears on groupon periodically throughout the year. The few over there that have done it, say it was worth it for the £50, but probably not worth the full price.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Well... I've only done the first module on this one but to be fair it's been quite good. I'm hoping the rest of it will be as good. If I'm being picky there are some text formatting errors and I think I noticed some grammar mistakes. The fact I can do it in my own time without having to worry about expiry dates is good. 

I've decided to try and finish the course before I spend any more money on kit. At the moment it's all the gear and no idea!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Interesting, could you update this thread when you've progressed further with the course please, Im still considering doing this course and would appreciate any feedback:thumb:


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.thephotographyinstitute.co.uk/


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> Interesting, could you update this thread when you've progressed further with the course please, Im still considering doing this course and would appreciate any feedback:thumb:


Yes I will keep updating as I progress... it might take some time as it's not high on the priority list but I'll do updates.



composite said:


> http://www.thephotographyinstitute.co.uk/


Thanks for your input to this thread. Do you have anything useful to add regarding this £600 course?


----------

